# Intoxicated officer arrested after Mont. standoff



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

*HAVRE*, Mont.- An off-duty police officer who was apparently intoxicated and upset fired shots into his garage and into the air and held sheriff's deputies at bay for about three hours before surrendering

Shane Huston was taken to the Northern Montana Hospital shortly after the Saturday morning incident for a mental health evaluation, Hill County Sheriff Greg Szudera said Monday. 
No charges were immediately filed, but the case has been referred to the county prosecutor's office, Szudera said. 
"He was intoxicated and in a disturbed, distressed state of mind," the sheriff said. "He was threatening bodily harm to himself and anyone that came into his home. 
Szudera said the incident apparently began at about 1:30 a.m. Saturday when Huston got his pickup truck high-centered on some rocks in a yard in Havre. 
Huston got a ride home, where he apparently grabbed a firearm and started firing shots into the air and into his garage, the sheriff said. 
According to city documents, Huston has worked with the Police Department for about 11 years. 
Havre Assistant Police Chief George Tate told the Havre Daily News on Monday that he had no comment. 







_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

